# Conan the Barbarian (Amazon)



## Vince W (Feb 6, 2018)

Amazon is now going to develop a Conan series bases on Robert E. Howard's stories. First Middle-Earth now this. If they do a Discworld series I'll never be able to leave home.

Conan the Barbarian TV Series In Works At Amazon From Ryan Condal, Miguel Sapochnik & Warren Littlefield


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 6, 2018)

Intriguing .


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 7, 2018)

let's see if they manage not to f-itup - hope not since that really could be an awesome series direct from REH's books (though to be fair there are a few things they'd have to alter to allow for mordern sensibilities!!)


----------



## J Riff (Feb 7, 2018)

COULD be okay if they can resist going too gory, and resist changing it to suit somebody's demographic. But they probably will because hey, anyone can write this barbarian sword/sorcery stuff! Still, it will be rehash no matter how they do it. Although, nobody has done it right yet, viz: DO the book rather than 'base' the story on it.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm curious who will play Conan's role. Arnold is obviusly too old. Will Jason Momoa play it again ? I like Jason, but he didn't have a big success with 2011 version.

Amazon announces Conan the Barbarian TV adaptation


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'd have liked to see 'The Rock' play Conan TBH, now though likely too old


----------



## Vince W (Feb 11, 2018)

Neither Momoa or Rock are the right fit for Conan. I think an unknown would be a better choice.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 11, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Neither Momoa or Rock are the right fit for Conan. I think an unknown would be a better choice.



Finding the exact right fit for that character won't be all that easy.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 11, 2018)

There are always new actors ready for it.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 11, 2018)

Alexa said:


> There are always new actors ready for it.



there are - however they must also posses a large degree of physicality and that, I suspect, is going to be a bigger issue


----------



## Alexa (Feb 11, 2018)

Like Jacob Black or Kellan Lutz ?


----------



## Vince W (Feb 11, 2018)

I think they should turn to Howard's original mould for the barbarian. Conan would have been large, yes, but the Frazetta/Arnold physique would not have been what Howard had in mind I think.

The original drawings on the Weird Tales covers were probably more accurate to what Howard intended.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Feb 11, 2018)

I dunno

... a tall man, mightily shouldered and deep of chest, with a massive corded neck and heavily muscled limbs... 

that's from R E Howard himself


----------

